# Income Tax Rates



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been answered previously...
I note there are both Federal & Provincial tax rates on CRA website... Do you pay BOTH of these on your income??? This seems like you would be paying a VERY high tax rate.

I thought Australians were taxed quite highly, but I've worked out how much tax you would pay on $50000 in BC (as an example) and Canada is substantially more (over $2000 extra in tax) if you are paying both.

I have been doing a lot of research, both my and my husband's job (college teacher & carpenter) are paid a LOT less in Canada if the advertised jobs are anything to go by. We don't have or really want a lavish lifestyle, however it does seem like it would so much more of a struggle.... I really love the country but I hope to be able to afford to get around and see some of it as well!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jazza161 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered previously...
> I note there are both Federal & Provincial tax rates on CRA website... Do you pay BOTH of these on your income??? This seems like you would be paying a VERY high tax rate.
> 
> I thought Australians were taxed quite highly, but I've worked out how much tax you would pay on $50000 in BC (as an example) and Canada is substantially more (over $2000 extra in tax) if you are paying both.
> ...


Yes, you do require to pay Provincial Income Taxes. UK Expats suggest Canadian Income Taxes and about the same as in the UK. Here are the rates for 2009.
What are the income tax rates in Canada?


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well! I have been lead to believe for many years that we Aussies were being hard done by!
I've looked at UK, Aust. and Canadian (BC) income tax rates...
Although it wasn't quite as high as $2000 extra, Aussie rates are still less!
:ranger:For anyone who is interested (probably not!) the notional tax rates on $50000 are:
Canada BC - *22.11%* ($11056)
UK - *20.24% *($10521)
Australia - *19.2% *($9600)

BUT after all is said and done, Australia has the highest mortgage interest rates (2nd in the world I think) and you guys are probably still way ahead!


----------

